# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  Island Turf Tours

## Island Turf Tours

For safe, affordable and reliable transportation service choose Island Turf Tours.

Why choose Island Turf Tours? We have unbeatable prices and 
first class customer service.

Island Turf Tours is based in Negril/ Kingston but we offer transportation throughout Jamaica. We offer airport transfers, round town transportation, excursions and private tours

Contact:Island Turf Tours 
Messenger: Island Turf Tours 
WhatsApp:1(876)877-6952
Telephone: 1(876) 797-6602
Email: islandturftours@gmail.com

----------


## MedicatedWarrior

Looks interesting

----------

